# Comment supprimer dossiers de photos sur iPad2



## CSP+ (17 Août 2013)

Peut-on supprimer les dossiers de photos qu'on a crée et toutes les photos qui sont à l'intérieur directement sur l'iPad 2 sans passer par iTunes?Ou alors si on supprime toutes les photos d'un dossier, iOS 6.1.3 va-t-il demander si on souhaite également supprimer le dossier qui sera vide?


----------

